# Salt Fork ice?



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

can anyone give me an update on the ice at Salt Fork around the dam area. Trying to plan a trip Saturday. Thanks


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

I was thinking sunday. Hope theres good ice


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

I was thinking about cabin bay Sunday... anybody been by?


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Was there for several hours today. There's only 4-5'' of good ice left. The water was pretty murky compared to last month.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Guy's that are going out on the ice now have a death wish. Give it up before someone drowns.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Dragline said:


> Guy's that are going out on the ice now have a death wish. Give it up before someone drowns.


heres your sign grandma !


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

take it to the limit one more time ..................


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

looks like some nice crappie, I,ll need you as a guide come spring. no nothing about SF.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Tinknocker1, that is one comfy looking outfit right there!!
congrats on the crappie!!


----------

